# Weitere Erkundung der Fränkischen... (11./12.04)



## nils (10. April 2003)

Sodele, das Wochende steht vor der Tür und das Rad will wieder geknechtet werden
Falls das Wetter mitspielt gibts also wieder ein Doppelpack da ich dank Frankenbiker die Fränkische zu schätzen gelernt hab und ich ja noch den Trail bergab testen muß, den wir bei der letzten Runde von dem Baum befreit haben...

Also aufgepasst:

Samstag entspannte Trailsuchrunde mit Gelegenheit für Spieleinlagen ab 14 Uhr

Sonntag dann eine etwas ausgedehntere Tour so ab 12 Uhr


Als Startpunkt würde sich Leutenbach anbieten.

Gruß


----------



## Frankenbiker (11. April 2003)

ich wünsche euch aber viel Spaß!! 


Wie schaut's mit dem darauf folgenden Wochenende (Ostersonntag) aus?

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (11. April 2003)

Immer schön am köcheln halten die Suppe... 

Gruss Frank

(Hier hats geschneit, verd* Sch***)


----------



## Sandra (11. April 2003)

Manu (Diva) hat mir schon von eurer Supertour am vergangenen Wochenende erzählt. Leider war ich letztes Wochenende jobtechnisch in Köln und habe das restliche Wochenende dann gleich zum Biken in der Eifel (eines meiner Lieblingsreviere) genutzt. Jetzt bin ich dieses Wochenende schon wieder nicht da (-> Kellerwald-Bikemarathon in Gilserberg), aber nächstes, also  am Osterwochenende, würde ich mich euch gerne anschließen.
Werde ganz einfach wieder ins Forum schauen und mich informieren.
Euch allen eine bikereiches Wochenende mit hoffentlich wärmeren Temperaturen.
Gruß Sandra


----------



## G-zero (11. April 2003)

Hallo,

Am Samstag such ich mit tek9 ein paar Trails rund um den Hetzles und am Walberla. Allerdings sehr relaxed da er ja erst anfängt zu trainieren. Wir treffen uns um 14:00 Uhr in Hetzles. 
Sonntag fahr ich mal mit beim DAV in Nürnberg. Bin scho gespannt. 

Sonst bis spätestens Ostersonntag, da sieht es bei mir sehr gut aus.  

dann mal viel Spaß

gruß

Tobi


----------



## Altitude (11. April 2003)

ích werd am Wochenende mal die Weißenburger Trails mit unters Rad nehmen Ostern ist bei mir dicht, aber danch gehts wieder und am 01.05. kommt ja der EL!!!!!


----------



## Wendino (11. April 2003)

@ Altitude 

 Ostern ist dicht bei Dir ?

Ich hoffe Du bist im Stadtwald um 50 Wildgewordene "Geländeeinradfahrer" abzulichten 

Grüße

Wendino


----------



## Altitude (11. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wendino _
> *@ Altitude
> 
> Ostern ist dicht bei Dir ?
> ...



@Wendino...(lustiger Name - woher der wohl komt)

Wenn der Preis stimmt....

Ich hab auch schon in den Seuchenschutzanzug ein Sitzleder eingenäht...  brauch nur noch was zum dekonterminieren vion "Gladys"....

Großhabersdorf wird langsam was im "Radlbuissnes":

Internationales Municycle-Treffen an OStern
Deutsch Trailmeisterschaft Ende Juni
Finallauf des GBBC am 1. Advent...

Ruf doch mal an...


----------



## Tom:-) (11. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nils _
> 
> Samstag entspannte Trailsuchrunde mit Gelegenheit für Spieleinlagen ab 14 Uhr
> 
> ...



eh nils,

am samstach kannste auch mit mir und rieni fahren. wir treffen uns um die genannte zeit bei mir in der WG. bei interesse ruf mich an, dann kriegste die adresse. geplante route ER, kalchreuth, hetzleser berg, teufelstisch, kasberg, hetzles, honings, ER. geile trails sind inbegriffen.

0179/2379595

sonntag werd ich mich erstmal am kopf kratzen müssen, kann sein dass ich dann nicht fahrtüchtig bin  

Tom;-)


----------



## nils (11. April 2003)

Gerade hat sich Martin gemeldet. Wir treffen uns wahrscheinlich um 14 Uhr in Leutenbach. Damit wäre maximale Streuung erreicht

Altitude fährt Richtung Alpen (naja, also fast), Tom und rieni rund um Erlangen, G-Zero und tek rund um Hetzels... das soll erst mal einer nachmachen.

Vielleicht klappt es ja am Sonntag etwas gebündelter...

@Tom: Danke, aber ich hab da noch eine Rechnung mit dem einen Trail offen

Gruß


----------



## ZZZZZorro (12. April 2003)

Moin moin,

wenn hier schon vom großen Ausschwärmen geschrieben wird, dann will ich auch noch nen kleinen Beitrag dazu beisteuern.

Hab mich heut morgen pünktlich 0830 Uhr aufs Ross geschwungen und mein seit vergangenen Dienstag rummoserndes Knie ein wenig Bewegung verschafft. Unter die Hufe kam mir die Umgebung von Altdorf und Feucht. War recht nett, leider fehlte irgendwie die Puste. *grrr*

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nils (12. April 2003)

Das war eine entspannte kleine Runde. Rauf gings bei Leutenbach die Waldautobahn und dann auf dem Weg nach Wannbach, auf dem wir letzten Sonntag zurück sind. Runter ist der vom Baum befreite Trail sehr nett
Von Wannbach sind wir dann nach Buckenreuth hoch um den Trail gegeüber "der Prüfung" zu testen. Die Karte gaukelte uns eine langweilige Walsautobahn vor, der Weg wurde aber immer schmaler und dann seeehr interessant. Leider hab ich mir bei einem kleinen Abstieg das Knie auf eine Felsplatte geschlagen...
Weiterer Spielplatz sollte dann der Druidenstein werden, da könnte man prima Räuber und Gendarm oder Verstecki mit dem Bike spielen wer den Fuß absetzt hat verloren...
Nun meldete sich mein Knie und die Zeit wurde auch so langsam knapp. Wir sind dann noch an der Ruine Neideck vorbei und danach im flachen zurückgerollt. Trotzdem schöne Tour!


Morgen fahre ich keine Tour.  Ich werde mich vielleicht bei dem Technik-Training einklinken, bei dem Eraserhead-de und G-Zero auch dabei sind. Mal schaun was mein Knie morgen früh meint...


Gruß


----------



## G-zero (12. April 2003)

Hallo,

ich hab mich mit tek9 in Hetzles getroffen und dann ham wir uns ganz locker Richung Walberla begeben. Erst gings den Hetzles hoch allerdings auf dem Teer Weg da tek9 ja anfängt. Runter gings, mit freundlicher empfehlung von Frankenbiker, einen Trail nach Effeltrich. Der war obergenial !  
Ab Effeltrich gings gemütlich die Forstautobahn nach Schlaifhausen. Den Weg sind wir auch letzten Sonntag zurück. Ab Schlaifhausen gings hoch auf den Rodenstein. Der Teerweg verwandelte sich zunehmend in einen Singletrail. Auf dem Rodenstein konnte man erstmal die grandiose Aussicht geniessen. Auf dem Walberla waren leider sehr viele Wanderer ...
Nach einer schönen Abfahrt konnte die gemütliche Heimfahrt angetreten werden. 
Schöne Tour ! Vielleicht kann ich sie mit etwas mehr Singletrails verfeinern. 
Sonntag geht es natürlich wieder "gebündelt" in die Fränkische. 

 

gruß

Tobi


----------



## nils (13. April 2003)

Heute war ja Technik-Training angesagt. Treffpunkt war Steinbrüchlein südl. von Nämberch. Eraserhead und G-Zero waren auch dabei.
Und was soll ich sagen... ein rieeesen großer Spielplatz mit einer nicht enden wollenden Anzahl von verschiedenen Trails in jeder Schwierigkeitsklasse (so siehts zumindest beim ersten mal aus) und Stufen und jede Menge Möglichkeiten seinem Spieltrieb auf dem Rad freien Lauf zu lassen so daß für jeden was dabei ist

Das schreit geradezu nach einer Wiederholung...

Gruß


----------



## Beelzebub (14. April 2003)

ist ne nette ecke oder?auch voll nach meinem geschmack und hätte mir sicher auch gut gefallen.trotzdem bei uns wars auch geil.biker-wug hat nen eins a scout gemacht 

solltet ihr wieder mal am steinbrüchla sein last es mich bite doch wissen. wäre gern mit von der partie.

gruß alex


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. April 2003)

So, ich bin auch wieder im Lande. Sieht aus, als wäre das vergangenge Wochenende ein recht bike-intensives gewesen.

Wie schon angesprochen, will ich noch mal nachfragen, ob es am Sonntag (20.4.) trotz des heiligen Festes (biken stellt auch eine Form der Verehrung der Schöpfung Gottes dar) bei der Tour in die Fränkische bleibt. 

Ich würde als Treffpunkt Erbermannstadt oder Streitberg vorschlagen, so gegen 12.30 oder 13.00 Uhr, um dann das Wiesenttal Richtung Pottenstein unter die Stollen zu nehmen.    

Hinweis: Wird wohl für hiesige Verhältnisse recht technisch werden!! 

Also sagt bei Interesse Bescheid.

CU


----------



## Tom:-) (17. April 2003)

da kann ich nicht mit, weil ich bei meinen eltern weile ...

wie isses denn morgen, am karfreitag. gibt es interessenten/innen für eine 'passionstour'?

 
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandra (17. April 2003)

fahre morgen früh zum biken auf die schwäbische alb.  
wünsche allen schöne und bikereiche feiertage und viele ostereier  
gruß, sandra


----------



## Eraserhead-de (17. April 2003)

Hi alle!

Am Sonntag bin ich gerne dabei, Technotour im und ums Wiesenttal ist sehr nach meinem Geschmack!!
Dann also Samstag Ausdauer- und Sonntag Techniktour?

CU Martin

Nur noch 16 Tage bis RIVA!


----------



## Frankenbiker (17. April 2003)

Hört sich gut an.

Samstag 13.00 Uhr an der Eisdiele.

CU


----------



## nils (17. April 2003)

Bin über Ostern auch nicht da. Ich muß bei meinen Großeltern ausschlafen, lang Frühstücken, dann direkt zum Kaffee und Kuchen übergehen, dicht gefolgt von einer kurzen Ruhepause vor dem Abendessen... man hat es nicht leicht

Gruß


----------

